# How To Hit Six/Four in Cricket 2004



## dikudik (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,
can any body help me to hit shots of six and four in cricket 2004, i played so many matches and almost i lost all just like bangladesh ,   
so i want to make my self as team australia can any good coach help me to improve my cricket skill of playing cricket 2004
 
Need Urgently Cricket 2004 Teacher

Wish u all guys Happy New Year  Take care and have a nice time a head


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 30, 2004)

go to the controls menu and find which key is hte power button

then along wiht the power key press the shot buttons i.e direction keys + ff shot key ot bf shot key

hope u got the trick-_*pressing the power key along with the default shot keys *_

njoi


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 30, 2004)

Simple Just Press and Hold The Shfit Key (defualt For Power Hit Key)......When The Ball is About to Be Bowled Juts Press Any Direction Key (To Select The Type Of SHot to Be Hit) And Then Finally The S Key To hit The Ball.....And Voilla A Six Or a Four Mate .......If U Perform It Correctly i.e


----------

